# Dog tricks



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

What tricks do your dogs know? 

Charlie knows basic obedience, leave it, roll over, paw, bang, praise the lord (basically jumping on his hind legs with his paws in the air), and speak.

Claire knows basic obedience, leave it, roll over, bang, paw, wave, bow, cover her nose, high five, spin and since I want to put her into therapy work I taught her to lay her head on your lap on command.

Russell is the hardest dog to train, he doesnt comprehend anything! lol. But he knows sit, down, leave it and sit pretty.

Atticus is still working on perfecting his basic obedience before we move on to teaching tricks. He know to sit, down and leave it.

Some videos of the dogs showing some of their tricks. Atticus was training for a half hour before so he didnt really get any more treats. I usually dont have all 4 dogs together while training/doing tricks, its so hard!

http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/Shellybean093/Charlie/?action=view&current=006.flv

http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/Shellybean093/Charlie/?action=view&current=007.flv

http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/Shellybean093/Charlie/?action=view&current=008.flv

http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/Shellybean093/Charlie/?action=view&current=009.flv


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are seriously amazing with your dogs!!!I am beyond impressed!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Riki knows basic obedience & leave it too, as well as shake hands (always with the left paw) and high five (with the right), wave, play dead, roll over, standing up on her hind legs, speak, and 'whisper' (growl). She'll also stop mid flight to catch a ball too if I tell her to, and people are always impressed by that! lol!

Paris knows basic obedience and leave it, spin (left), twirl (right), shake hands with whichever foot I ask for, as well as waving with whichever foot I ask her, 'gimmie 10' (both feet in my hands) and bow, as well as bouncing on the spot, playing dead, and we're currently working on her standing on her hind legs (ie not BOUNCING on her hind legs, which she's already good at!) She'll also weave between my legs and do more advanced (competitive) obedience work too. Oh, and will 'wipe her face' with her paw too. We have various things she'll do when I lure her through them too, but I don't really call them tricks yet cos she doesn't actually know what I'm getting her to do properly (like the army crawl on her belly, or the 'peekaboo' running up behind me and popping her head between my legs to peek up at me...)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You are seriously amazing with your dogs!!!I am beyond impressed!


DITTO.

Your are a natural! 

I just spotted a tatoo on my daughters lower back today:doh:.....UGH ! She should be doing what your doing! Lol....she's a little older but even so.:doh:


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2010)

Frodo is not the brightest bulb in the box, though I'm not the best trainer either :doh:
He knows all the basic obedience commands and then stuff like hand touches and shake, etc. His favorite trick though, and the one he shows off for the all the ladies  lol is his leg weaving.

This is the only vid I have of it, and it is from when he was first learning the trick (according to the video it was after 3, 5 minute training sessions), at least two years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/user/RacquetObsession#p/u/3/fZ-Cg8QR1MM


----------

